# Aquarium sand or play sand?



## Homer16

I went to the store to grab a few bags of play sand today. The employee over heard me talking to my friend about my plans for the sand and he stated that play sand is not suggested for fish tanks because it releases a chemical that will harm the fish as well as dirt. He said his 80 gallon freshwater tank was all killed off shortly after adding sand to his. 

So, this scared me enough to hold off buying any before asking this question here. So, can I use play sand or is there a special kind? Its $7 a 20kg bag of play sand vs $25 for 9kg bag of "Aquarium sand" at petsmart. I cant afford to do sand in all my tanks unless I can use play sand...


----------



## Byron

What store was this, and what was the brand of play sand?

I use Quikrete Play Sand which is available in Canada from Home Depot and Lowe's [maybe other places too, haven't looked]. It is safe. One of our members even contacted the company about using it in an aquarium and the reply left no doubt about the purity of this product. I have it in five of my tanks.

Byron.


----------



## funkman262

I've used both play sand and dirt in different tanks over long periods of time and never saw any adverse effects from using them. I believe most people prefer pool filter sand though because it looks better, but I've never personally used it so I can't say anything else about that. I do recall the play sand being a hassle to clean, but not overwhelming.


----------



## JDM

As long as you rinse it well before using it, it would be fine. You even have to rinse "aquarium" sand a certain amount to get rid of the dust so it's no stretch to rinse the playsand more. $5 for 18kg at home hardware locally.

Check the "sand, bacteria, gravel" thread, (sorry, the link fairy in on break right now so you'll have to go look it up) there is a close up picture of some of the sand there, all it ends up being is little rocks. The aquarium sand is probably more uniform in colour and perhaps in grain sizes.t, it's in such small quan

Oh, the Quickrete rep sent an outline of the process they go through to clean the equipment before running playsand for sale through it and the testing that they do to make sure it is clean.

Jeff.


----------



## funkman262

I also want to add that even if a certain substrate is completely clean, it may still be a problem for certain fish such as corydoras if they particles are too sharp because they'll eventually sand down the barbels (or something like that, been a long time since I looked into that stuff). I don't believe play sand had that problem, but like I said, I don't really recollect.


----------



## Byron

funkman262 said:


> I also want to add that even if a certain substrate is completely clean, it may still be a problem for certain fish such as corydoras if they particles are too sharp because they'll eventually sand down the barbels (or something like that, been a long time since I looked into that stuff). I don't believe play sand had that problem, but like I said, I don't really recollect.


This is a very important point. The Quikrete Play Sand is fine, my wild-caught corys have no issues. I had to move some corys from another tank with Flourite substrate because of the sharpness, and they have recovered nicely with the sand.


----------



## JDM

funkman262 said:


> I also want to add that even if a certain substrate is completely clean, it may still be a problem for certain fish such as corydoras if they particles are too sharp because they'll eventually sand down the barbels (or something like that, been a long time since I looked into that stuff). I don't believe play sand had that problem, but like I said, I don't really recollect.


This is apparently an issue with new pool filter sand vs old filter sand. The new is supposed to be sharp and the old not so much. In magnified views of the two you really can't see the difference so I don't know if old sand is just not worn down or new sand isn't as sharp as they suggest, or you can't see the "sharpness" even under some reasonable magnification. I don't think that running water through sand even for 10 years is really going to make much of a difference so I would perhaps not go that route if you are planning bottom feeders. Same thing with sand meant for sand blasting (can't recall the term used for that sand offhand).

Jeff.


----------



## DKRST

+1 to all the comments. I use Lowes play sand and have had zero problems., other than showing the "poo" a little too well on the light surface! Going to use my old pool filter sand too once I finally change it out.


----------



## funkman262

JDM said:


> Same thing with sand meant for sand blasting (can't recall the term used for that sand offhand).


It's just called blasting sand, blasting media or blasting abrasive (nice and simple lol). I have 50lbs of Black Diamond blasting abrasive on top of 80lbs Ecocomplete in my 90g planted tank, but I also don't have (nor intend to keep) any bottom feeders.


----------



## mysticganja420

I have used Quikrete Play Sand myself in 2 FW tanks(ty Byron for that tip again lol) not only did it save me money but is safe for fish and plants alike. i run 65lb in my 60g and 25lb in my 20g as said ALWAYS clean it.... i put it in a 5g homedpot bucket and let water slowly run through it for a hour


----------



## SinCrisis

I had the same issue when I started switching to sand for my tanks. In my research, i honestly found no reason play sand could not be used. BEACH SAND, cannot be used as it often has too much calcium in it, but play sand is fine. 

I ended up with aquarium sand though because it comes in smaller bags and I didn't have enough tanks to utilize 40lbs of sand (smallest my home depot had). This might be a concern for you if you do not have many tanks or large tanks to fully use the sand and might eliminate your options.


----------



## AbbeysDad

I had some extra pool filter sand on hand so that's what I used and it's working just fine.


----------



## Homer16

I couldnt find this sand

QUIKRETE 25KG Playsand - Lowe's Canada

So was going to use King Play Sand. The bag said Dried Beach sand on it. From another forum I read they did the vinegar test and it bubbled so they assumed it was argronite based. Is this sand okay??

KPM Industries Ltd >> Product Catalogue >> Aggregates Blocks 

Its the second one on this link. I seem to only be able to find this one here


----------



## Nilet699

If it's arognite based I'd imagine you should avoid it. This is basically what marine sand is.... and its not for FW except in certain set ups. African cichlids? Think it's them.


----------



## JDM

It's listed as a silica quartz sand, it should be fine. Perhaps the fizzy vinegar test was done prior to cleaning it?

When they say beach sand they are talking about lake sand not ocean beach sand which would be full of shell particles and be an issue with the water chemistry.

Jeff.


----------



## Byron

Homer16 said:


> I couldnt find this sand
> 
> QUIKRETE 25KG Playsand - Lowe's Canada
> 
> So was going to use King Play Sand. The bag said Dried Beach sand on it. From another forum I read they did the vinegar test and it bubbled so they assumed it was argronite based. Is this sand okay??
> 
> KPM Industries Ltd >> Product Catalogue >> Aggregates Blocks
> 
> Its the second one on this link. I seem to only be able to find this one here


I would not myself use any "Beach" sand, just to be safe. You don't want to get an aquarium set up only to find you have to remove the entire substrate.

Do you have a Home Depot near you? If Lowe's don't carry Quikrete Play Sand, HD does.


----------



## beaslbob

I use play sand in all my fw and salt tanks since the late '70's.

I also let it set a week for the plants to get extabished.

There used to be a silica free tropical play sand that used to say right on the bag not fit for aquarium use. IMHO that referred to FW tank as the sand was calcium carbonate which woule raise the PH. But it was actually much sought after for marine tanks 3-5 years ago when deep sand beds were all the rage.

so to me as long as you let the tank get established with thriving plants (or macro algaes in saltwater) things will be just fine.

I would highly recommend you not use "live sand" which is for saltwater tanks.

my .02


----------



## JDM

beaslbob said:


> There used to be a silica free tropical play sand that used to say right on the bag not fit for aquarium use.


Why the heck would a "silica" free sand make any difference to sand boxes and the like, I get why you wouldn't use silica free in a FW tank.

To clarify the OP's sand choices, the one posted is beach sand but it states lake sand in the information and silica quartz in the ingredients. Calling it beach sand makes it suitable for use in making sand castles and stuff... I think it even said that.

Individually those terms, lake sand and silica quartz, would assure me that the sand is suitable for the aquarium as lake sand is a quartz based sand and silica quartz (redundant term to be honest) is an inert material for any of our purposes.

At least our cleaning process doesn't get this involved, or at least we can stop after the first sentence:

Cleaning the quartz grains and increasing silica content is achieved by washing to remove clay minerals and scrubbing by attrition between particles. Production of the optimum size
distribution is achieved by screening to remove unwanted coarse particles and classification in an upward current of water to remove unwanted fine material. Quartz grains are often iron
stained and the staining may be removed or reduced by chemical reaction involving sulphuric acid at different temperatures. Impurities present as separate mineral particles may be removed by various processes
including gravity separation, froth flotation and magnetic separation. For the highest purity, for electronics applications, extra cleaning with aggressive acids such as hydrofluoric acid
combined with thermal shock may be necessary.

Jeff.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I use the exact sand Byron listed.
Here was my rinsed sand Sunday evening








And here is the aquarium yesterday


----------



## Homer16

Okay. Home Depot carries one on the floor called "For Well Material Inc"....never heard of it. They dont take anything else out until April so ill take my business elsewhere

Lowes has two types of Quickrete sand in. One is called "All purpose sand" and the other is "Play Sand"

I assume the play sand is the one I should buy? $7.18 for a 44lb bag is pretty good. I will grab 2-3 plus a bucket to clean it in as my buckets are to small. I know I need to remove fish but how long do the fish need to be removed for? I was hoping if I go careful to not stir the sand up that I could only house them temp. in large Rubbermaids for no more then a few hours (with a heater and filter) in place plus some gravel and plants. I do not have any temp tanks I can put them in. 

Im hoping 2-3 bags will be enough but please give me your opinion im aiming for 1.5-2 inches on the bottom of the two larger tanks and 1 -1.5 inches on the bottom. I have;

35 Gallon tank
38 gallon tank
Two 5.5 gallon tanks 
Two 2.5 gallons tanks (For the Bettas)

Also, how low can my filter intake tube be? The 2.5 gallons are almost touching the gravel and the ones in the larger tanks are about 6 inches from the bottom.


----------



## JDM

Homer16 said:


> Okay. Home Depot carries one on the floor called "For Well Material Inc"....never heard of it. They dont take anything else out until April so ill take my business elsewhere
> 
> Lowes has two types of Quickrete sand in. One is called "All purpose sand" and the other is "Play Sand"
> 
> I assume the play sand is the one I should buy? $7.18 for a 44lb bag is pretty good. I will grab 2-3 plus a bucket to clean it in as my buckets are to small


Yes. When they do the sand packaging they run the sand through the equipment after having cleaned it from the concrete products and the first run goes into mortar sand. The next run might be the general purpose stuff and the last run is the playsand only after the testing shows no concrete stuff in the sand.

Definitely always buy the play sand.

Jeff.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Well, as far as how much sand you need, I used 100lbs of sand for my 75 gallon. I have maybe 1-2" deep bed.

Your filter intake shouldn't be so close to the sand. It will suck up the sand and possibly destroy your filter. You can either place a large smooth rock inbetween the filter and the sand or fit the intake tube right inside a shot glass.

I've seen videos of people adding sand to their aquariums with their fish in the tank. My betta was also in his 5.5 for about 12-24 hrs while his sand settle. He was not a happy camera sitting in his cup for the 1st 12 hrs.


----------



## redchigh

In my experience, the cloudiness doesn't affect fish.

I'd remove the fish and their heater, remove the gravel, turn off the filter, add the washed sand, turn the filter back on, and return the fish. My fish were removed for less than an hour, and not a sngle loss.

Thats how I did it- I dont know if its perfect, but I had no problems.

Yes, use play sand.

When you think its washed enough and the water is clear, you're half done. Keep washing.


----------



## FishyFishy89

redchigh said:


> When you think its washed enough and the water is clear, you're half done. Keep washing.


I wish my husband would of listened to that. 
But I guess a tank cloudy for 3 days wasn't too bad.


----------



## Homer16

Yeah I figured I would just use my smaller bucket and rinse a small amount of sand so that way I can assure its clean. May take 6 buckets of sand for the two larger tanks but I would rather it be really clean then risk losing fish. I can pack it down and add the water slow so I dont stir up as much sand.


----------



## SinCrisis

When i did sand in my tanks I had a packet of this de-clouder chemical. It basically bonded up the finest particles clouding up my tank to make them bigger and then my filter sucked it all up and I had clear water within 2 hours. I did a 50% water change before adding fish and haven't had anything bad happen. Not sure what the declouder thing is called but you should be able to find it in stores or similar products in stores.


----------



## Byron

Homer16 said:


> Yeah I figured I would just use my smaller bucket and rinse a small amount of sand so that way I can assure its clean. May take 6 buckets of sand for the two larger tanks but I would rather it be really clean then risk losing fish. I can pack it down and add the water slow so I dont stir up as much sand.


Two bags will give you sufficient for all the tanks previously listed. You don't want more than 2 inches overall depth.

I found that washing small amounts is easier. I place no more than 3 measuring cups of sand in a pail, then rinse that about 6-7 times. "Rinse" means filling the pail with water, swishing around the sand, then tipping gently so the sand itself does not come out. By the 6th rinse you will be able to see the sand at the bottom of the pail full of water, before swishing it around. You can do more rinses, with a smaller tank that is not so bad; I last did my 115g which had two full bags of sand which was a lot of work.

Byron.


----------



## Quantum

> silica quartz (redundant term to be honest)


not necessarily, all quartz is silica, but not all silica is quartz

there is a specific reason that the silica free sand is used as playsand in sandboxes


----------



## redchigh

Quantum said:


> not necessarily, all quartz is silica, but not all silica is quartz
> 
> there is a specific reason that the silica free sand is used as playsand in sandboxes


Regular exposure to Silica dust can cause a disease like asbestosis (silicosis I think), so some companies make silica-free sand... which also means they can take off the "California says this causes cancer" label.


----------



## Quantum

exactly, and the 'silica free' play sand is usually CaCO3, so not suited for most freshwater tanks, whereas the quartz playsand is nearly ideal


----------



## JDM

redchigh said:


> Regular exposure to Silica dust can cause a disease like asbestosis (silicosis I think), so some companies make silica-free sand... which also means they can take off the "California says this causes cancer" label.


Regular exposure to any fine inert dust can do the same thing to varying degrees. When we wash the sand we are effectively removing all (or most of) the fine particulate and the sand is rendered, more or less, dust free. It's still silica as it is quartz, at least most of what will be out there for playsand is quartz, other than the sea shell stuff.

Around here, or anywhere that is not dry, the dust issue in a sandbox is a non-issue as only the top layer is dry, everything else is at least slightly damp which holds the dust in the sand.

Jeff.


----------



## Quantum

regardless of whether it is valid or not, the warning labels will be present on quartz sand; parents would be concerned if they see that a product their kids are playing in is said to cause cancer, hence the silica free alternative without the warning


----------



## Homer16

Okay, now im even more confused on what sand to buy. My only option pretty much is Quickrete Play Sand


----------



## Quantum

the Quickcrete Play Sand is what you want


----------



## Homer16

Quantum said:


> the Quickcrete Play Sand is what you want


Okay then I will grab a few bags saturday


----------



## rockhound

Quantum said:


> not necessarily, all quartz is silica, but not all silica is quartz
> 
> there is a specific reason that the silica free sand is used as playsand in sandboxes


Quartz and silica are synonyms. Pure quartz is 100% silica, SiO2. Most of the time, however, there are impurities. Common ions such as iron, magnesium, copper, free Silicon ions, and many others squeeze into the crystal lattice. This is what creates causes some quartz to have colors or patterns. 

What you would refer to as "silica that is not quartz" (paraphrasing from "not all silica is quartz) are probably other silicate minerals. These minerals have different ratios of Silicon to Oxygen, so they are not "silica." I hope that this did not seem argumentative. As a geologist, I felt it was necessary to clear up the misconception that silica was anything but quartz.

--

As for the issue of "quartz-free" sand, it is often undesirable for applications involving humans (i.e. play sand or the sand used for sandpaper) most likely because of the nature of quartz fracturing. Quartz fractures by way of what is called conchoidal fracturing. In a grain of quartz that has fractured conchoidally the surface of the grain or hand specimen will be concave. If this process occurs on two adjacent surfaces of a grain or hand specimen, some very sharp edges can be created. This is the same reason obsidian was used by early humans to make arrow heads and other sharp utensils. Obsidian is a type of volcanic glass and is nearly pure silica, so it fractures in the same way. It is only called obsidian because of the different process of formation.

If these sharp edged particulates are breathed in, as mentioned by redchigh and JDM, they can cause serious respiratory harm. Though, this can happen with any fine particulate matter, it is just particularly harmful in this case.

Play sand is sourced and processed differently than other types of sand for the aforementioned reasons. This is why quartz rich play sands exist, and are consequently ideal for aquarium substrates.


----------



## Homer16

How do I wash the sand inside? Its freezing cold out side right now and my outside water source is turned off so the pipes dont freeze. Can I do it in a laundry tub and just pour down the drain?

Also when adding water to my tank how do I keep the sand from getting stirred up to much?


----------



## Nilet699

Clean it inside......open your door,walk outside, pour out 
Better off not putting it in your drain...you dont want to clog it etc.

To prevent stirring......do it SLOWLY. I used an eheim water pump that i put on its lowest setting and literally just trickled the water in slowly. if you aren't lazy like me and didnt buy a pump, well, i'd go with the old pour it onto a plate method. The key here again though is SLOWLY. Basically, the slower the better, if you rush this at all, as with the cleaning, you are going to end up with a messy tank. Take your time and you'll be a happy puppy.
(Like me - cos its snowing outside, in the UK, where i live..never happens!)


----------



## Homer16

Nilet699 said:


> Clean it inside......open your door,walk outside, pour out
> Better off not putting it in your drain...you dont want to clog it etc.
> 
> To prevent stirring......do it SLOWLY. I used an eheim water pump that i put on its lowest setting and literally just trickled the water in slowly. if you aren't lazy like me and didnt buy a pump, well, i'd go with the old pour it onto a plate method. The key here again though is SLOWLY. Basically, the slower the better, if you rush this at all, as with the cleaning, you are going to end up with a messy tank. Take your time and you'll be a happy puppy.
> (Like me - cos its snowing outside, in the UK, where i live..never happens!)


There is really no way of me doing this outside.....even dumping the pale outside. I have to go up a huge flight of tile stairs to get outside. I may just try to do it inside and see how it goes if not ill see about hooking the hoses up outside for a couple hours and stand out there like a moron in -10 weather so all my neighbours can laugh :-D

ETA- Brilliant idea! Im going to unhook the outside hose from the wheel thing that winds it up and feed it through the basement laundry room window and hook it up to that faucet and run warm water through while I stand outside like a moron rinsing the sand on the back grass in a bucket while my neighbours watch from the comfort of their heated house lol. I will also refill the tanks like that as well.


----------



## Quantum

rockhound said:


> Quartz and silica are synonyms. Pure quartz is 100% silica, SiO2. Most of the time, however, there are impurities. Common ions such as iron, magnesium, copper, free Silicon ions, and many others squeeze into the crystal lattice. This is what creates causes some quartz to have colors or patterns.
> 
> What you would refer to as "silica that is not quartz" (paraphrasing from "not all silica is quartz) are probably other silicate minerals. These minerals have different ratios of Silicon to Oxygen, so they are not "silica." I hope that this did not seem argumentative. As a geologist, I felt it was necessary to clear up the misconception that silica was anything but quartz.
> 
> --
> 
> As for the issue of "quartz-free" sand, it is often undesirable for applications involving humans (i.e. play sand or the sand used for sandpaper) most likely because of the nature of quartz fracturing. Quartz fractures by way of what is called conchoidal fracturing. In a grain of quartz that has fractured conchoidally the surface of the grain or hand specimen will be concave. If this process occurs on two adjacent surfaces of a grain or hand specimen, some very sharp edges can be created. This is the same reason obsidian was used by early humans to make arrow heads and other sharp utensils. Obsidian is a type of volcanic glass and is nearly pure silica, so it fractures in the same way. It is only called obsidian because of the different process of formation.
> 
> If these sharp edged particulates are breathed in, as mentioned by redchigh and JDM, they can cause serious respiratory harm. Though, this can happen with any fine particulate matter, it is just particularly harmful in this case.
> 
> Play sand is sourced and processed differently than other types of sand for the aforementioned reasons. This is why quartz rich play sands exist, and are consequently ideal for aquarium substrates.


if we define silica as silicon dioxide, quartz is SiO2 so it is silica

get out your mineralogy book and look up: tridymite, cristobalite, coesite; all silica polymorphs of quartz

and what about opal and silica glass? SiO2 and not quartz

no one said anything about 'quartz free' sand, what is marketed is 'silica free' and it is sometimes calcium carbonate based and when so will usually say on the label that it is not intended for use in aquariums

any quartz sand (most are 99-100%) whether all-purpose or play or whatever as well as other cement and mortar mixes that contain quartz sand will have the inhalation warning

silicosis is a result of the sand grains entering the lungs and staying there, being inert in that environment, it does not break down and eventually causes scar tissue to form around the grains which then causes breathing problems


----------



## FishyFishy89

Ive rinsed both tanks sands in the tube and not a single problem. Pour slowly to prevent the sand pouring out.


----------



## Homer16

FishyFishy89 said:


> Ive rinsed both tanks sands in the tube and not a single problem. Pour slowly to prevent the sand pouring out.


I wanted to drain it into the sink basically but a big laundry tub sink is that okay? Im just worried about the crud and dirt going down the drain and settling. 

I just went out and bought 4 20kg bags of Quickrete play sand, 2 5 gallon pails came to $39 after tax. Ill do the sand later tonight so I have a weekend to myself  The one bag was 50% off (we didnt ask they offered) because there was a hole in it but 95% of the sand was still in there


----------



## FishyFishy89

Homer16 said:


> I wanted to drain it into the sink basically but a big laundry tub sink is that okay? Im just worried about the crud and dirt going down the drain and settling.
> 
> I just went out and bought 4 20kg bags of Quickrete play sand, 2 5 gallon pails came to $39 after tax. Ill do the sand later tonight so I have a weekend to myself  The one bag was 50% off (we didnt ask they offered) because there was a hole in it but 95% of the sand was still in there



I'm sure it'll be fine. If you're super worried you can go at it with the pluger after each bucket. My shower/tub hasn't wavered yet


----------



## redchigh

I wouldn't use a drain, especially if there's anything mechanical (garbage disposal, mechanical 'lever' to open/close the drain, etc)

I've done it, but I'd be lying if I said it was safe. I bet a plumber would shudder in horror.

At the minimum, I'd do the first rinse outside.


----------



## JDM

Yah, that sediment will hang up in anything and contribute to problems down the road, there is a lot of crap that comes off the rinsing and a lot of it is just really fine sand grains.

Jeff.


----------



## beaslbob

this is not recommended and I can't believe I used to do this. But is does show an extreme for consideration.

What I used to do decades ago is just take a wastebasket to the local redimix place and get a buckedfull of whatever sand they had on the lot.

pour that in the tank, add water, stick in the plants and top off the last 1" of water in the tank.

What a mess!!!!!!!!!

I literally could not see 1/4" into the tank.

But then two days later the tank was crystal clear with everything having a dusting of whatever fell out of the water. And some floating stuff as well. The flowties sometimes would take a few weeks before they sank and the tank was totally clean.

I hate to think what would have happened if I ran a mechanical filterr of any kind. :shock:

But the tank supported fish just fine for years and years.

(now I use a layered approach which results in a tank that is clear right from the start. Undoubtly helped my just wetting the substrate and planting the plants before filling up the tank.)


perhaps our tanks are more forgiving then we realize.

Or beaslbob is just crazy 

Still just my .02


----------



## Homer16

Im going to be starting everything in a few minutes. What about a floor drain? I have one in my laundry room if that any different from a sink drain I assume they go the same place but the floor would be more direct...


----------



## JDM

Homer16 said:


> Im going to be starting everything in a few minutes. What about a floor drain? I have one in my laundry room if that any different from a sink drain I assume they go the same place but the floor would be more direct...


All drains have a trap and that is where it starts to buildup, BUT, if you have a floor drain with a fairly large slope area you can dump the pail away from the drain and the heavier sediment will settle before it gets to the drain. You would just squeegee or sweep the sediment away from the pouring area each time... it may reduce some of what goes down but it is more work. this way what does go down will be pushed along and not settle as quickly getting it farther along the system and more likely to continue to be pushed along.

Jeff.


----------



## Homer16

JDM said:


> All drains have a trap and that is where it starts to buildup, BUT, if you have a floor drain with a fairly large slope area you can dump the pail away from the drain and the heavier sediment will settle before it gets to the drain. You would just squeegee or sweep the sediment away from the pouring area each time... it may reduce some of what goes down but it is more work. this way what does go down will be pushed along and not settle as quickly getting it farther along the system and more likely to continue to be pushed along.
> 
> Jeff.


Already rinsed about 50lbs. I did it outside in 5 gallon pales with the pales 1/4 full. Rinse a few times brought inside and emptied into a huge rubbermaid. Draining the large tank now. Before I add the sand since theres some sediment I will put into smaller container and rinse more in the laundry tub before adding. Then ill plunge the sink and add drain cleaner


----------



## Homer16

Okay got the 38 gallon done (sister pulled a nasty prank on me had me in a full out panic she said she applied more silicone to the tank so I had to wait 48 hours with nowhere to put my fish! But she was kidding...finally told me)

So that ones done, the one 5.5 gal is done working on the 35 gallon tank. Wow, so much work. But so much prettier then gravel!


----------



## beaslbob

JDM said:


> Why the heck would a "silica" free sand make any difference to sand boxes and the like, I get why you wouldn't use silica free in a FW tank.
> 
> ...
> Jeff.


I think the concern was it is calcium carbonate which would raise the pH and could become hard.

my .02


----------



## Justkindoflovefish

Byron said:


> I use Quikrete Play Sand


I’m thinking of getting this sand, how does the colour look in your tank? I don’t want to have grey sand and I’m looking for a more “bright” tan colour


----------

